# Rund um den Nürburgring



## holzox1 (21. Juli 2005)

Morgen,
ich bin übers Wochenende beruflich am Nürburgring.   Kennt jemand von euch die Tour um die alte Nordschleife. Lohnt es sich wegen dieser Tour das Bike mitzunehmen. Hätte nur am frühen Freitagmittag Zeit um mich aufs Bike zuschwingen. Wie ist der Zustand der Trails? Also Locals, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## cdtreiber (21. Juli 2005)

Hi
Du wirst ca. 2h für die 25 Kilometer benötigen.
Und obwohl alles ausgeschildert ist, weiß' ich nicht, ob man die Strecke so problemlos abfahren kann. Das liegt aber wohl auch daran, daß ich meist eine etwas andere Linie fahre.
Lohnen tut sich die Runde sicher, zumal ca. 400-450 Höhenmeter zu machen sind.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (21. Juli 2005)

@Armin
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Werd das Bike mal vorsichtshalber einladen. 
Wenn noch jemand etwas weiß, nur her mit den Info´s. 
Freu´.


----------



## Waschbaer (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Bin die ausgeschilderte Strecke letztes Jahr gefahren. Jedenfalls auf dieser Strecke ist es nicht so toll mit den Trails. Wenn Du aber wenigstens ein bisschen Motorsport-interessiert bist lohnt sich die Tour, wenn Du während der Öffnungszeiten der Nordschleife oder an einem Event fährst.

Wenn Du zusätzlich noch die Hohe Acht mitnimmst, kommst Du auf ca. 35 Km und knapp 800 Hm.

Viele Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2005)

Du kannst auch vorher mal bei der Touri Info bei Start und Ziel mal vorbeischauen. Da bekommst du fürn paar Euros die Wanderkarte Nr. 11 ( Oberes Ahrtal ). Auf der ist der Wanderweg rund um die Nordschleife drauf und zusätzlich auch noch jede Menge andere Wanderwege z.b. zur Hohen Acht ( lohnt sich ! ).

Anundfürsich kann man die Runde für zwischendurch mal ganz gut fahren. Das anspruchvollste Stück ist wohl der Trail vom Adenauer Forst runter nach Breidscheid


----------



## holzox1 (21. Juli 2005)

jep,
vielen Dank. Werde das Ganze mal morgen unter die Little Albert  nehmen sofern sich mein Chef nicht wieder etwas anderes ausgedacht hat.   Melde mich dann am Montag und mach einen Bericht.


----------



## holzox1 (25. Juli 2005)

So,  
hab mich bis jetzt bei meinem Chef bedankt, weil er mich nicht hat fahren lassen.  
Wetter war eigentlich ok, schade aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tips von euch. Ich komme wahrscheinlich nochmal dieses Jahr, dann fahre ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Mtb.


----------

